
Google kills off Microsoft’s RAM-saving feature for Chrome on Windows 10 - GordonS
https://www.techradar.com/uk/news/google-kills-off-microsofts-ram-saving-feature-for-chrome-on-windows-10
======
wayneftw
Techradar will hijack your browser history in an attempt to trap you in their
site, if you’re on a mobile OS.

No thanks.

~~~
jjice
I never understood this, especially for a reputable site. It basically ruins a
tab for me, I just have to close and reopen it.

~~~
birthdaywizard
It's a low effort SEO technique. Google uses time spent in site as surrogate
metric for quality, so Goodhart's law applies.

------
hs86
Better link:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=110228...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1102281#c17)

